# Golden Brown w/a Splash of Green...LOTs of Pics!!



## Ambonee (Apr 4, 2008)

This is my VERY first tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A few people have asked me to do one so I finally attempted it! It took me FOREVER!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I did it right...I hope you all enjoy!!

The look we are going for:





This is the stuff I used:




Face stuff:
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20, Studio fix powder in C3, Moisturizer, prep and prime skin.
Sculpt and Shape in Lightsweep/Shadester, Pinch Me blush, Pink Opal pigment. 

Eye stuff:
Painterly Paint Pot, Cash Flow Paint Pot, Soft Brown e/s, Folie e/s, Embark e/s, Brule e/s, Gorgeous Gold e/s, Carbon e/s, Corduroy e/s, Blacktrack f/l, Plushlash Mascara, Maybeline Great Lash, Graphblack t/k, UD 24/7 pencil in Covet, Goldenaire Softsparkle pencil, Duo adhesive, #7 lashes, Pink Opal pigment.

Lips:
Love Nectar lustreglass

Brushes:
129, 150, 168, 217, 219, 222, 239, 252, 266, 266se, 311.

Start out with a bare face 
(**eeek I don't know if I've ever really shown myself on here with no make-up!**)
*NOTE*: I usually do my eyes first. I feel it is easier to clean up any fallout from eyeshadows/pigments before the face make-up is on, if I do my face first and make a mess I end up caking the make-up on to fix it. You can do whatever you are comfortable with.




Put *Cash Flow paint pot* on the eyelid up to the crease. (I use my finger for this because it puts the right amount of product on and doesn't leave it streaky like my brush does.)




Add *Painterly Paint pot* from the crease up to the brow bone (pretty much anywhere the shadow will be)








Pick up the transitional color *Soft Brown e/s* with the *217 brush*. This color is not really meant to be seen, it's there to help the other colors blend well.




Apply it to the crease and outer corner of the eye, blending it into the paint pot.







Add *Folie e/s* in the same place as *Soft Brown* going just a little bit higher into the crease. Blend the colors together with the same *217 brush*.








Add *Embark e/s* to the outer corner and crease using the *222 brush*. This brush is packed tighter than the 217 so it will blend the color in a more precise area. Put it in the actual crease it self to add depth to the combo.




Pick up *Carbon e/s* with the *219* (bullet) *brush*.




Add it only to the outer corner of the eye. Pack it on well.




Then blend the color into the crease with the *217 brush*.




Take the highlight color *Brule e/s* and put it on the brow bone with the *252 brush*. Blend it downward into the other colors. You don't need a lot!!




Take the *217* and blend the crease again slightly so there is no harsh line from the highlight color to the crease.




Add *Gorgeous Gold e/s* to the lid with the *239 brush*. Pack the color on. Take the *217* and again blend the crease so there are no harsh lines.





Pick up *Blacktrack f/l* with the *311 brush*.  




Apply it to the lower lash line. (I go directly on the waterline but again that is personal preference)




Add *Blacktrack f/l* to the upper lash line with the *266 brush*. Try and keep the liner thin.




To "complete" the liner look add *Graphblack t/k* to the upper waterline.




Put your moisturizer and face primer on. 




Then onto the foundation. 
Put *Studio Fix Fluid* in various spots on the face.




Blend into the face.




Pick up the *Studio Fix* powder with the *150 brush* and apply.




Apply *Goldenaire Softsparkle Pencil* on the lower lash line in the inner corners of the eye.








Apply *UD 24/7 pencil in Covet* to the lower lash line from Goldenaire out.




Apply a coat of *Plushblack*.




Then add a coat of *Maybelline Great Lash* for a little more oomph.








Curl your lashes.




Pick up the *Sculpt and Shape* (sculpt side) with the *168 brush*.




Make a fish face and apply to the hallows of the cheeks.








Apply *Pinch Me blush* with the *129 brush*.




Grab *Corduroy e/s* (or the e/s of your choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with the *266se brush* (this one is thicker than the normal 266 and fits my brows perfectly) and fill them in. I only did one brow in the next picture, look at the HUGE difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Add dots of *Pink Opal Pigment* to the brow bone and just above the apples of your cheeks.




apply with the *129 brush* for the cheeks and the *252 brush* to the brow.




Apply a thin strip of *Duo Adhesive* to the *#7 lashes*.




I usually apply the lashes from the outside toward the inside of the eye. If there is any glue showing add some more *Blacktrack f/l* to cover it up once the glue is dry.








Add *Love Nectar Lusterglass*.




and we're done. I hope you all liked it!!




WOW! that took a very long time! I hope I did ok. Let me know what you think. Any CC would be awesome! Have a great weekend everyone!!

And I just have to say, I REALLY admire those who do this a lot. Tutorials are A LOT of work and you do them all the time for the lovely people of Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do this. It looks like it took forever haha. Looks great tho =)


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks so much, great job!! Just one question: is it Love Nectar (as you wrote in the list) or Flusterose Lustreglass?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

Great tut, thanks !


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2008)

great tutorial!


----------



## LRG (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm so happy you did this! i love your fotds and having been dying to know your eyeshadow placement =)
so, thanks so much for this! it's great!
you're very talented and beautiful.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Thanks so much, great job!! Just one question: is it Love Nectar (as you wrote in the list) or Flusterose Lustreglass?_

 
Yup. It was Love Nectar (the peachy one) I have Flusterose but it's very pink on me. My lips are pretty pigmented so Love Nectar comes out a corally-pink on me haha. I think it may just looks different on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it is my favorite (already gone through 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .)

Edited: Oh! and Thank you ladies!! You guys are so sweet!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Looks wonderful girl!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous look!  Love the lashes on this!  Thanks so much for the tutorial


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 4, 2008)

Great tutorial! I found it very helpful and you look beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 4, 2008)

Very helpful, thank you for doing this


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2008)

That was a great tut...please post more i love your e/s placement


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 4, 2008)

You did a really good job! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial -clear pictures with easy steps to follow.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 5, 2008)

this was off the hizzle!


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this tut! You look gorgeous! What color studio fix do you wear?


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaykinzie* 

 
_I love this tut! You look gorgeous! What color studio fix do you wear?_

 
Thanks!! I wear C3  in Studio Fix


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 5, 2008)

Fantastic tut, thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 5, 2008)

Great tut!! Thanks


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous! Beautiful makeup and I love your gorgeous, brown eyes!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

You did an awesome job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You have such beautiful skin and a really talent for applying makeup!


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 6, 2008)

you look very pretty =] thanks for the tut =]


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys are SO sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much for all the kind words!!

Does anyone have any suggestions for making it better, by chance? I'd like to make another, but I want to make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 8, 2008)

Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 19, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous! Great tut


----------



## Ambonee (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of doing another tut but I want to make sure I did everything right? and there is enough interest (these things take forever lol. ) Any other suggestions you want to give me?? I love CC!


----------



## wifey806 (May 7, 2008)

My fave tut so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for teaching me:





1- pigment can be used as a highlighter on places OTHER than browbone
2-i can use 2 paint pots
3- how to use 217
4- how to line upper lash line
5- light pencils can be usedin inner corners (in place of shadow)


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 7, 2008)

WOW!thats absolutely gorgeous and you have beautiful eyes


----------



## Pinkish*RED (May 8, 2008)

you look great!!


----------



## vcanady (May 8, 2008)

Wow, I learned a lot from this! Thanx!! Love the pink opal as a highlight btw, it looks gorgeous!!


----------



## tendresse (May 8, 2008)

I'm also NW20, thanks so much what a lovely tutorial. I've expanded my wish list for MAC stuff LOL most definately that LG, its so pretty on you!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you, you did a great job!!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous makeup...
Never saw anyone doin the eyeshadow first of all. - But thats cute!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Great Tut, nice eyebrows. I would luv to see you do a NN looks. I think that the blues would look good on you.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing Tut! Thanks!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## TallulahBelle (Jun 5, 2008)

First of all - I think you're a makeup genius!! It really helps to see the naked 'before' picture as well.

One question about doing eyes before face though... How do you blend the foundation into the eyeshadow - doesn't that mess up all the work you've done?


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 5, 2008)

you did a really great job...love this tutorial.....


----------



## na_pink (Jun 6, 2008)

this is gorgeous , you inspired me to buy MAC foundation


----------



## rbella (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow!  That was an extremely helpful tutorial.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Beautiful!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 7, 2008)

Great tut! Thank you for taking to time to do this. I think I may be able to pull this look off. I will try and post my results for ya!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 10, 2008)

you are beautiful! great tut!!!


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Totally beautiful.


----------



## Dollheart (Jun 11, 2008)

this is gorgeous! i instantly want to try and recreate it (despite it being 6.30 am haha!)
thanks for the tut dolly
xox


----------



## widdershins (Jun 11, 2008)

This looks like the perfect face to wear to work (maybe minus the false eyelashes). Thank you so much--you are gorgeous!


----------

